# Buying spaghetti squash



## Sally W (Feb 6, 2018)

Does anyone know where I can buy spaghetti squash? Not keen on alternative pasta but this squash is so easy to pull into strands but I can’t find one anywhere. I’d be happy to pay for a veg box or delivery if I knew a Uk stockist


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 6, 2018)

https://www.riverford.co.uk/squash-spaghetti x


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 6, 2018)

Ah just noticed it says no longer available, I think the problem may be its not currently in season x


----------



## Sally W (Feb 6, 2018)

Says no longer available on the link. Got all excited then! Thanks for looking though x


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 6, 2018)

yeah I replied with that in the hope you'd get it before looking sorry  x


----------



## Sally W (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks for looking. I appreciate it. Got my last one from Wholefoods but since Amazon have bought them they’ve shut my local branch at Christmas  x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 6, 2018)

It's a seasonal veg & is difficult to find this time of year.  I know you say you're not keen on alternative pasta, but have you tried soy bean spaghetti?  I found it quite authentic & only 6.7g carb per portion.


----------



## Sally W (Feb 6, 2018)

The one I found really chewy was edamame bean and it was green colour. But I do have some soybean spaghetti - explore I think? In the cupboard so if that’s better I will give it a try.
I had some lentil penne last night - small amount mixed in with broccoli and cauli cheese but it wa 50 carbs per 100gm so I only had a little.  It was lovely.
Thanks - you’ve inspired me to give it a try


----------

